# Companion Show & Fun Day West Sussex



## Harribo (Mar 15, 2012)

The South East Branch of Weimaraner Club Great Britain are holding a companion dog show and fun day to raise funds for weimaraner rescue and rehoming.Hope to see you there...............

ON SATURDAY 18th August 2012 

AT CLAPHAM & PATCHING VILLAGE HALL, LONGFURLONG, WORTHING, WEST SUSSEX, BN13 3UT


JUDGE  KAREN SANDELLS (DRAGONUSA)- Pedigree Classes 
1 Any Variety Veteran 7 yrs + above
2. Any Variety puppy 6 to 12 months 
3. Any variety junior 12 to 18 months
4 Any variety Gundog
5. Any variety Hound , Working or Pastoral
6. Any variety Toy, Utility or Terrier
7. Any variety Open 

JUDGE  HOLLY ROSS (SHORELINE PET SUPPLIES) - Novelty Classes
1a. Cutest Puppy 6 to 12 months
2a. Most Handsome Dog
3a Prettiest Bitch
4A. Dog with the Waggiest Tail
5A Dog The Judge Would Like to Take Home
6A. Best Rescue Dog or Bitch
7A Best Junior Handler (under16)
8A. Best Companion Dog Club Dog or Bitch

*Two Weimaraner classes will also be scheduled on the day class 3B + 5B*


ROSETTES AWARDED 1ST TO 5TH IN EACH CLASS 

ALL DOGS WELCOME 

ENTRIES £2.00 PER CLASS TAKEN FROM 10.30AM
JUDGING STARTS 11.30AM

REFRESHMENTS, SCURRY, AGILITY, GAMES, STALLS, PET PORTRAITS + MORE!!


CC, RESERVE CC, JW WINNERS ARE NOT ELIGIBLE FOR ENTRY INTO PEDIGREE CLASSES BUT MAY ENTER NOVELTY CLASSES

ONLY UNDOCKED AND LEGALLY DOCKED DOGS MAY BE ENTERED FOR EXHIBITION AT THIS SHOW

DOGS MUST BE A MINIMUM OF 6 MONTHS OLD TO COMPETE

PROFITS TO WCGB WEIMARANER RESCUE + REHOMING SERVICE

ENQUIRIES: LYNNE KELLOW 01903 245270


----------



## Harribo (Mar 15, 2012)

Just bumping this forward, if you visit the show please come and say hello I will either be helping with the scurry or tombola. Lesley


----------



## Harribo (Mar 15, 2012)

Weather forecast is looking good!!


----------



## Harribo (Mar 15, 2012)

A huge thank you to everyone that supported the show yesterday- it was a great success and a condiserable amount was raised for WCGB Rescue and Rehoming Service.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## peterscot423 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks, For sharing the news about the dog show.


----------

